# Review: Bataleon Evil Twin



## markee

dayum it's extruded. Didn't know - I guess didn't pay enough attention to the specs. I guess I'm buying a Riot for sure then .

Great review!


----------



## darkninja

markee said:


> dayum it's extruded. Didn't know - I guess didn't pay enough attention to the specs. I guess I'm buying a Riot for sure then .
> 
> Great review!


Thanks  . And yeah that is my only real "complaint" on the board. But i didn't want the Riot because of the stiffness of that board. I wanted something softer to have fun playing around with  . If the Evil Twin had a little faster base it would be perfect.


----------



## jmacphee9

markee said:


> dayum it's extruded. Didn't know - I guess didn't pay enough attention to the specs. I guess I'm buying a Riot for sure then .
> 
> Great review!


yea fuckkk that..huge disappointment, i was soo close to pullin the trigger on one too..i dont touch extruded lol..


----------



## legallyillegal

even trice doesn't use a banana for everything


----------



## jmacphee9

legallyillegal said:


> even trice doesn't use a banana for everything


yea i think his main board is a mtx not btx, but isnt he also rumored to be the first person to win a contest on a reverse camber?


----------



## darkninja

Because we all love pictures  .

Here are some general pictures of the board.

































And i tried to show the tbt in these pictures.


----------



## Triple8Sol

darkninja said:


> Thanks  . And yeah that is my only real "complaint" on the board. But i didn't want the Riot because of the stiffness of that board. I wanted something softer to have fun playing around with  . If the Evil Twin had a little faster base it would be perfect.


I def like the sintered base on my Riot. I picked it for the same reason, because it's a bit stiffer so I can take it everywhere. I wouldn't mind having an Evil Twin for a park board though.


----------

